# Making Wooden Bowls



## chemistryprof (Jan 14, 2010)

I have made a few bowls with an adze and a grinder but never one with a router. I want to make a shallow bowl -and inch to an inch and a half deep. I have only used a router for rounding edges and am a little afraid of the router.

Do I need to remove as much wood as I can with my adze and then use the router or do I begin with a router?


----------



## Paul Ebert (Jan 12, 2010)

Well, to start, when you say you're afraid of the router do you mean you are afraid of damaging/wrecking the bowl or that you might injure yourself. I always do my best to avoid using any power tool in a way when I am not fully confident I can do so without injury.

I'm sure you _could_ begin with the router if you wished. How do you plan to do it? Will you be rotating the stock somehow, using some sort of jig, or just going at it freehand? I'm not the most experienced, but I have a hard time routing in two dimensions freehand (with any precision, any way). I can't imagine doing three dimensions freehand.

Frankly, I think it's cool you can make one with an adze. Seems like that would be quiet, safe, and free from dust going everywhere. What's not to like other than, perhaps, speed?

Do you have access to a lathe?


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

James,

Many people tell me they use a large forstner bit in a drill press with a stop to hog out the majority of the stock. I haven't yet made a router-bowl but have sure thought about it!


----------



## Noob (Apr 18, 2009)

There are a few who have posted tutorials on doing what you want to do; the first one that comes to mind is this one:

http://www.routerforums.com/guide-bushings-templates/4272-new-project-hot-off-router.html#post40472

Never made anything like that, but I have read about hogging it out with a forstner bit first also.


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

Woodline USA - Bowl & Tray Template

It's a little late, but just was sent a link to these this morning.


----------



## tigerhellmaker (Sep 13, 2009)

YouTube - Bowl & tray video
Packaging is a joke


----------

